# Severe systemic disease



## vinod (Aug 10, 2009)

Would u anybody give the list of severe systemic diseases?


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure exactly what you are asking as there isn't an "all-inclusive" list of severe systemic diseases.  Could you perhaps clarify your question a little more?

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Aug 12, 2009)

Vinod,

I appears to me that you are trying to find acceptable diagnosis codes for the physical status modifiers P3 and P4.  ASA does not further define severe systemic disease.  In our practice if the provider documents a physical status as P3-P5 they also indicate the diagnosis for the physical status and we bill that diagnosis subsequent to the surgical diagnosis.

Julie, CPC


----------

